# Herve's Bar & Grill Contest



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 24, 2002)

I figured we should have a contest between us board members... see who could create the best 1 page summary for Herve's Bar & Grill! Okay, it's a bit odd to create an ad for something fake, but what else can we do? I think it would be a great way to see what talents our fellow board members have.

It would be somewhat of a summary of what Herve's really is like... sorta like if it was out of a magazine review...

Requirements:
Size: 8½ in. x  11 in.
Format: PDF

Use any program you want, any tools you want, practically anything you want can be used...

Due Date: *NEW DUE DATE! APRIL 5, 2002!* 

Good Luck To All!

*Idea Courtesy Of PCSMASHER!*


----------



## googolplex (Mar 24, 2002)

will we be hindered by our lack of design software . Or is it going to be judged merely on our writing talents and our summary?


----------



## symphonix (Mar 24, 2002)

You don't need any special software to make PDFs. PDF is the standard print-to-file format of OS X, so you could type it up in Text-Edit for all it matters.


----------



## PCSMASHER (Mar 24, 2002)

I could tell that if you had a subtle hint at something that was bound for greatness that you would run with it.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 24, 2002)

use anything you want! 

it will be judged by the fellow members on who does the best job by what appeals to them the most... kinda like if they would go out and buy it or not...


----------



## googolplex (Mar 24, 2002)

No I just was saying that because I really don'ty have any experience with that kind of design and I dont have any design programs.


----------



## symphonix (Mar 24, 2002)

Aha, but you no doubt have a weight of experience in other matters: creative writing, creative consumption of alcohol, creative cooking. There is no reason why you shouldn't be able to post us a hamburger, provided you remember to remove all those damn <PICKLE> tags.


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 24, 2002)

But I like the <PICKLE> tags!  Just not the <DEADBEEF> tags... (I'm a herbivore  )

So how would one post a hamburger, anyway?

Hmm, food.  Yum.  Ah, I need to go on over to the B&G now...


----------



## googolplex (Mar 25, 2002)

lol do you close <pickle> tags? or are they lonely like <br> or <p> or <img>?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 26, 2002)

So who is all willing to do this with me?


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *So who is all willing to do this with me? *



you know i would if i could, but i really don't have the time right now. maybe after i get back from easter break... hrmm... possible


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 26, 2002)

same thing here... i'mm too busy this week and i won't be near my PC during easter break... let's push back that date... lets say April 5, 2002...


----------



## PCSMASHER (Mar 27, 2002)

Count me in (of course).

April 5 sounds great.


----------



## PCSMASHER (Mar 28, 2002)

OK, I had nothing to do today so I sat and made my mag cover already.

One problem.... 2.1 meg.

Should I put it on an iDisk homepage?

What do you think?

PC


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 28, 2002)

either put it in your idisk or use stuffit to compress it (.sit would be great!) and then upload to your idisk


----------



## PCSMASHER (Mar 28, 2002)

I goofed. I thought it was 2.5 meg but it is really 3.6 meg.

It started out as 24.1 meg. but I worked it down to 3.6.


http://homepage.mac.com/baj0216/


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 29, 2002)

"3.57 MB in 24 sec"

wow... gotta love cable!!!!!


----------

